# Swift group Water Tank Mountings



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Please see the posting below and you may wish to check your tank mountings.

Peter
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...tocruise-starspirit-water-tank-mountings.html


----------

